
Show HN: Create dynamic mixes for Apple Music that auto-update with new content - tanmay007
Hey HN, I&#x27;m Tanmay, the developer of an Apple Music iOS app called Soor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soor.app). I&#x27;m excited to launch v2.0 today with a couple of major features.<p>Magic Mix<p>- Create highly dynamic mixes based on filters and sources.<p>- A magic mix can be a combination of multiple sources and filters.<p>- Apple Music sources means the magic mix contents will change as Apple updates their curation.  This is what makes this feature unique, there&#x27;s no other app out there that does auto updation of both local and Apple Music based sources.<p>- Integrated with Siri so you can just run any mix via a voice shortcut.<p>Release Alerts<p>- Add your favourite artists and the app will automatically notify you of their new releases.<p>- You can also manually add a release reminder for any upcoming album.<p>- Artists and release reminders are synced via iCloud.
======
tanmay007
Links

Post explaining the features in more details:
[https://medium.com/@tanmays/soor-v2-0-introducing-magic-
mix-...](https://medium.com/@tanmays/soor-v2-0-introducing-magic-mix-and-
release-alerts-c6eea96e2462)

Design thread about the app on Twitter with its various UX and micro
interactions:
[https://twitter.com/tanmays/status/1070219850201600000?s=21](https://twitter.com/tanmays/status/1070219850201600000?s=21)

Soor is available on the App Store for $4.99 (lifetime license)
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1439731526?ls=1&mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1439731526?ls=1&mt=8)

